# New Homes!?!



## Schnobie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well here is the deal....My father co-owns a painting company and he sometimes brings me in to help out. Well they are so over-whelmed with work right now he is giving me my own job with my own team to lead(4 man team all with 5+ years exp painting). The problem isnt doing the paint or knowing what to do when it comes to the job of painting the new house. My problem lies in the fact that he wants me to caculate the bid. Most the jobs Ive done for him in the past are repaints, touch up work, ect... So Im in a whole new ballpark here folks, hopefully someone can give me some helpful tips to go by.

Here are the notes I created on the walk throu:

Floor plan - 1800 sq ft
2.5 baths
24 doors
3 bedrooms (*1 master)
10 closets (*2 walk in closets, 1 closet is for the washer/dryer)
2 sets of steps
Wall conditions (bare, new home new drywall)
Unfinished interior constructions
No carpet to deal with

And Im sure the market im in is important, Im in Northern Kentucky.
Any kind of tips on how to price this or how to go about pricing this new home would be extremely helpful cause my Father just put me in a whole new world with what he wants me to do for his company.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Sounds like you are off to a good start.
Get the specs from the callout sheet, estimate product and number of days labor to apply it...

Then ask Dad what the company rate is, either for sq ft or crew for a day.
Get material prices from suppliers, factor travel time & other expenses and you've got it !
r


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Also, how many colors... deep / dark tones...for each room.
One color thru out house would price significantly different.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

the only thing I see wrong with that is if you have a 4 man crew including your self... how are you gonna make any money.. I dont know the wage rate there vs the rate per SQFT but will you make any money...just something to think about...


----------



## Schnobie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you, u2 for your advice and tips, I will take them into consideration and get back here and let you all know what is up with the estimate  wow great advice

Just saw nuviews post as I was making mine... Im the 4th man of the crew and thats actually subject to change.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are the notes I created on the walk throu:

Floor plan - 1800 sq ft
2.5 baths
24 doors
3 bedrooms (*1 master)
10 closets (*2 walk in closets, 1 closet is for the washer/dryer)
2 sets of steps
Wall conditions (bare, new home new drywall)
Unfinished interior constructions
No carpet to deal with

If i was doing that house in Southern Louisiana I would bid $3.50 Labor and Material $6300, Do you have to do cabinets also? stain? paint? another $45- $75 per linear foot


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

There are a ton of factors when estimating-it would be wrong of us to give you a price to complete this job. Talk with your father about his rates

ps-this is mostly a spray job. Sray ceilings, spray trim, spray doors separately, spray closets, cut and roll walls.


----------



## Schnobie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Both Rich and NuView hit the nail on the head...NuView is damn close on material cost and labor...and Rich is correct too. Its mostly a spray job with walls cut and rolled. As for the interior NuView its completely naked atm. I have talked with the builders and set up a time line for trim and doors to be installed, no staining the steps are now being carpeted at the buyers request, and I got a curve ball throw at me after my bid was placed today, the buyers want multicolors but only coated once which I adviced against but its at the buyers request.

Just wanted to add tips and advice have been extremely helpful and friendly. Hopefully Ill be in your alls shoes. Painting is easy but taking control for the first time is a learning experience.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Schnobie1 said:


> the buyers want multicolors but only coated once which I adviced against but its at the buyers request


better look into some duration, it's self priming and if you absolutely must do 1 coat IMO there is no better paint


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> better look into some duration, it's self priming and if you absolutely must do 1 coat IMO there is no better paint


ye but ...read the can it says not for interior use..not that you cant use it but just a liability if something goes wrong... but yes at least prime if they only want one coat...and let you pick the colors ...JUST WHITE!!! lol, some light colors cause darks colors gonna look like crap with only one coat...they trying to save money they need to cut corners some where else cause the paint is where its at...if that look like **** your whole house does..


----------



## Schnobie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey I gave my arguement to at least prime since they didnt want 2 coats. And to make matters worse they want to use the "cheapest painting supplies possible." I joked with my dad that my cutting brushes cost more than the paint they want to use. But its not my house and by utilizing company documents the released me(the company) of any future complications that may arise from there cost cutting request.

PS - Just found out today its a young newly wedded couple so Im guessing experience, paint knowledge, and funds are all lacking.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

ye true that.o well thell call you back..lol


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

NuView Painting said:


> ye but ...read the can it says not for interior use..not that you cant use it but just a liability if something goes wrong


oopsie....yeah scratch that...forgot it was an interior

so Schnobie, what kind of paint are they thinking of? The lowest quality I would use is SW promar 400, but nothing cheaper...that stuff would probably run you $15-$20 per gallon....coverage is not the greatest, but at least try to get them to do prime+1 so you can tint the primer


----------



## Schnobie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

To NuView - yea more than likely
To Rich - Not sure yet the homeowners wanted to talk it out more after I spoke with them earlier in the afternoon. Im hoping in the end they will heed my advice and allow me to select for them what paint to use. Usually ill go with 25-30 per gallon when customers balk at what Id put in my own home. As for my knowledge of types of paint I usually have to consult the book at the office before I take my pick so Ill get back to you tomorrow. 

Btw GO UK FOOTBALL!!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Do they know that you can't really touch up satin or semi?


----------



## Schnobie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Do they know that you can't really touch up satin or semi?


 
Its a 20yr old couple newly married ... I just found out they are not the buyers her parents are and her dad as stepped in and is allowing me to it my way after my Father talked to him today. So finally after struggling with my first full job Im on the right track. Got go ... looks like Ill be painting into the night.:cursing:


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats...on your first job on your own:thumbsup:


----------

